# ThruNite Neutron 2C v2 (1x18650 or 1(2)xCR123A/16340/18350) REVIEW



## FlashLion (Sep 24, 2014)

Practical compact design,highly efficient electronics,convenient user interface,compatibility with different size batteries,impressive lumen output for the size and battery type. This is what is achieved in the new 2014 version Neutron 2C v2 and Neutron 2A v2 from ThruNite.
The review below is on the ThruNite Neutron 2C v2.
The 2C v2 could be used in 1x CR123A/16340/18350 short variant as well as 2x CR123A/16340/18350 or 1x18650 form with an extension tube(included in the package).
1040 lumen maximum output on Turbo mode.
The 2C features also a more and more required Moonlight mode of 0.1 lumens.
No flashing modes to overload the user interface.:thumbsup:













The ThruNite 2C uses only a side switch for ON/OFF and mode changing operation.
The switch has metal feel and is probably made of metal or at least with metal covering.
No click sound when pressing it.



The switch is electronic push button,placed low in the body.
It is well protected from accidental activation.
As many other side switches,finding the switch in the dark requires some time.
The switch has no easy to find by touch shape,but most important is that you don't have to worry too much about accidental activating the light.












Nice cardboard packaging.
Good protection for the flashlight and its accessories.
Also looks great as a gift packaging.











Very nice holster,two spare O-rings,tube extender,user manual. 
There is no pocket clip included.:shrug:



The holster is high quality.Right size for 2C in 18350 form,but too short for 18650 form.
All in one is not possible,of course.
No velcro on the back. Regular loop for belt attaching.












Very good anti-roll design thanks to 6 flat edges of the cooling fins.
There is wide flat surface on the opposite side of the switch.
This helps also finding the switch by touch.
Stable tail-standing.














*Features and Specifications:*
(from manufacturer)

Runs on: 1x18650
Peak Beam Intensity: 11230cd
Max beam distance: 212m
*Output mode/Runtime*
Turbo : 1040 lumens / 90 minutes
High: 650 lumens / 95 minutes
Mid: 220 lumens / 5 hrs
Low: 11 lumens / 3days
Moonlight:0.1 lumens/ 90 days

Dimensions:
Weight: 70g (excluding battery)
Length: 118 mm
Diameter: 25.4 mm

Size comparison with other 16340 flashlights.
Sunwayman S10R,Klarus RS16,JetBeam RRT0,ThruNite 2Cv2,Skilhunt DS10,Olight S10L2 (left to right)



Sunwayman S10R,Klarus RS16,JetBeam RRT0,ThruNite Neutron 2Cv2,ThruNite Neutron 2Av2,Keeppower 3400 (left to right)



Sunwayman S10R,Klarus RS16,JetBeam RRT0,ThruNite Neutron 2Cv2 with extender,ThruNite TN12,Keeppower 3400




With and without 18650 extender. A compact flashlight in 16340/18350 form.Very compact in 18650 form. 










High quality Ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating.
18mm diameter aluminum reflector with smooth surface.Visually identical with the ThruNite TN12's reflector.



Perfectly centered Cree XM-L2 LED.



Comfortable in hand.







Great machining and anodizing on my sample.
Beautiful and very effective knurling. A little bit deeper than the TN12's knurling.
4 cooling fins with well rounded edges.



All three parts. A protected 16340 battery in the main battery tube.



Relatively thin,still sufficient battery tube for less weight.
Wide positive and negative contacts.
All batteries that I have for test,fit well.







Triangular-cut threads with round edges.













*User Interface*

5 brightness modes.
3 main modes High-Mid-Low repeating in order High-Mid-Low-Mid-High...
Turn ON/OFF by short click.
Press and hold the switch to cycle between all modes.
Very smooth transition between all different modes. Very pleasant to the eyes,without sharp changes with stepping from High to Low or Low to High,which is hard for the eye adapting. Mode changing reminds me on a flashlight with magnetic ring brightness control,not only because of the mode sequence,but also because of the smooth transition mode to mode.

Max lumen output with 18650 battery.
Turbo : 1040 lumens / 90 minutes
High: 650 lumens / 95 minutes
Mid: 220 lumens / 5 hrs
Low: 11 lumens / 3days
Moonlight:0.1 lumens/ 90 days

There are two hidden modes-Turbo and Moonlight.
Turbo is accessible by double click from Off.
Press and hold the switch from Off to activate Moomlight mode.

There is an instant memory for the main modes High-Mid-Low.
Turbo and Moonlight are not being memorized.

Definitely one of the best User interfaces I have tested.:thumbsup:
Easy and quick to use. Instant memory and good choice of modes are really important for any EDC light.

The ThruNite 2Cv2 is impressively bright on Turbo mode,about 1000 Lumens. This is really an excellent achievement for such a small flashlight.:thumbsup:
I tested my sample on Turbo and High mode with a 18650 battery. The current draw on Turbo mode is too high for a single regular ICR 16340/18350 battery.
I did a runtime test with Keeppower 16340 only on High mode. High current draw compatible IMR 16340/18350 batteries should be used for Turbo mode.

There's no Strobe or SOS.

The light is current regulated on all modes with no any sign of pwm.

A very important feature of the driver is the Low voltage warning combined with a low voltage protection.
Many other flashlights ignore this important option. It's great to see it here in Neutron 2Cv2.
The light flickers at ten seconds interval when the output is ~1/10 of the initial.

The 16340 battery was 3.2V after the test which means the flashlight triggered its low voltage protection.
There was no low voltage protection whit a 18650 and the battery was fully discharged after the test.
(I will do some more testing on this)

Due to the electronic switch,the 2Cv2 draws a low Standby current,which is really small ~5.5 µA.
Threads are anodized=lock-out is possible.

*Short video presenting the UI and design.*
(turn on annotations)


My lumen measurements-1x18650 Keeppower 3400
All measurements taken 30sec after activation.
Turbo= 1040 Lm (yes,I got the same number on Turbo as the advertised)
High= 613 Lm
Mid= 210 Lm
Low= 15 Lm

A runtime graph illustrating how the flashlight works on High and Turbo using 16340 and 18650 batteries.
Blue- High mode Keeppower 3400mAh (18650)
Red- High mode ICR Keeppower 700mAh (16340) 
Green- Turbo mode Keeppower 3400mAh (18650) 
There is a step-down only on Turbo mode,4 minutes after activation.
The flashlight gets hot at this output and this decreasing the output is really needed.



(click on the picture to see it larger)

*Beamshots*

Beam of the Neutron 2C is almost the same as *ThruNite TN12's beam(click to see it).*
Both flashlights use Cree XM-L2 LED and visually the same reflector.

The LED on my sample gives a cool white light. A little warmer than the light from the TN12(2014).
As max brightness the 2C is also on par with TN12(2014).

As expected from a smooth reflector,produced beam is not clean of artifacts and transition from hotspot to spill is not quite smooth.





1 meter, 1/20sec white wall

Neutron 2C with 18650 battery











 






 








1meter,1/250sec white wall

All flashlights on Li-ion batteries(Neutron 2A on 14500)
Neutron 2C with 18650 battery
















5 meters,1/6sec

Neutron 2C with 18650 battery









 




 



 






5 meters, 1/50sec
Neutron 2C with 18650 battery




 




 











ThruNite Neutron 2Cv2 is a quality flashlight in proper EDC size and form.
Impressive maximum output for its size.Good runtime.
Quite wide range of modes.Instant mode memory. Very good output regulation.
Low voltage warning=unprotected batteries can be used.
There are not many flashlights that can be used in 1x18350 form.

The switch is relatively small and could be a problem for some people to find and press it,but on the positive side,it is hard to press accidentally(lock out the head is possible too).
The 2C comes without a pocket clip.Would be good if they include a clip in the future,because its lack reduces the range of options for carrying the flashlight.





*Thanks for reading!*

The Neutron 2C was provided by ThruNite for test and review.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice photos and very nice looking light. Review reads a little too much like a sales brochure. Your statment that 'the switch is located low in the body and well protected from accidental activation' is not corroborated by your photographs. Is it the force required on the button that you think makes accidental activation hard? Your summary didnt mention any cons like the failure for the LV protection with 18650, yet you called it an important feature.


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 25, 2014)

Hello
I am trying to write my reviews in more official form. It is not possible to make review after review and to write it like an interesting to read story.
I think I give quite enough info about each detail of the flashlight and something that you will not see in every review,many beamshots,comparison with other flashlights,runtime graphs showing the performance of the electronic components.I also explain the UI as much detailed as possible.

I wrote that the switch is low,not protrude,because I comparе it to the well known Olight S10 which many people have and complain about accidental activation.
You can check out also the *Skilhunt DS10* to see how raised is its switch. The Neutron 2C is nothing like that.
I called an important feature mostly the low voltage warning. As I wrote in the review,the protection needs to be tested more,which requires time.
Be sure,if I see serious cons I will write about.


----------



## phosphor (Sep 25, 2014)

Great review ! If you compare your photos of the activation button on the Thrunite with the Olight Baton series it's obvious that the Neutron switch is located much lower in the body and is well protected from accidental activation. I have read other reviews of the Neutron v2 series that corroborate this fact. 

I appreciate all the detailed information you put into your reviews Flashlion, and value them precisely because they seem unbiased.

Any chance you might review the new Thrunite AA powered Neutron 2A v2 ?


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 26, 2014)

Beamshots added.



phosphor said:


> Great review ! If you compare your photos of the activation button on the Thrunite with the Olight Baton series it's obvious that the Neutron switch is located much lower in the body and is well protected from accidental activation. I have read other reviews of the Neutron v2 series that corroborate this fact.
> 
> I appreciate all the detailed information you put into your reviews Flashlion, and value them precisely because they seem unbiased.
> 
> Any chance you might review the new Thrunite AA powered Neutron 2A v2 ?


Thanks for reading my reviews!
I work on a Neutron 2A review too.It is almost ready for posting.


----------



## Tapis (Sep 28, 2014)

Great review, thanks!

Because I'm a newbie in the world of flashlights, there is something I quite don't understand about lights that use 1x18650 batteries. Why there is such gap between their low and mid mode? Here low is 11 lumens only and mid is 220. It's the same with the Olight S20-L2, which i was interested in buying once. Low is 5 lumens only and mid is 120. Comparing to the Fenix E05 I have, which output is about 27 lumens, I found that a mid of about 50-80 lumens would be much more useful for me. In fact, Olight S15-L2 has a mid of 70 lumens. How come 1x18650 flashlights don't have such an intermediate mid level?


----------



## GordoJones88 (Sep 28, 2014)

Tapis said:


> How come 1x18650 flashlights don't have such an intermediate mid level?



The modes on this light are around: *.*1/10/200/600/900.

If you bump the 200 down to 100, then there will be a gap between Med and Hi.

However I agree. My preference would be: 1/10/100/300/900

The spacing on the Neutron 2A with 14500 is: .05/7/65/240/800

But you don't get the 18650 capacity of a 3400mAh cell.


----------



## Tapis (Sep 28, 2014)

From my experience, 65 lumens is a comfortable mode while walking a dark street without attracting too much attention to oneself. Above 100, unless the light is flooded (without a hot spot), I usually get a bit blinded when looking at my feets.


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 30, 2014)

I also think the 65 lumen mode is very useful in many situations.
The Neutron 2A has a quite good performance and comes with a pocket clip. The 2C doesn't have an option for a clip.


----------



## RBWNY (Sep 30, 2014)

Nice review! I'm waiting for one to arrive. But I can't understand why they don't include a pocket clip!!! It's really strange. I'm hoping perhaps that it might accept an existing one from another light. It obviously won't take the clip that's on the TN12.  Also....I'm not sure that I understand this statement;_ I did a runtime test with Keeppower 16340 only on High mode. High current draw compatible IMR 16340/18350 batteries should be used for Turbo mode._ Does this mean that you're recommending that turbo mode ONLY be used with IMR cells when using only one battery?


----------



## BanditoPete (Sep 30, 2014)

Good review on a nice looking light.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Oct 1, 2014)

RBWNY said:


> Does this mean that you're recommending that turbo mode ONLY be used with IMR cells when using only one battery?



If you run the Neutron 2C in 1xRCR123 size form,
you almost have to use an IMR 18350.

My AW ICR 16340 and AW IMR 16340 couldn't really do Turbo,
there was a noticeable drop in brightness within a minute.
If the cell had been used on other modes, even just a little,
the Turbo was the same as Hi mode.

My AW IMR 18350 provides Turbo for some time with no problem.


----------



## RBWNY (Oct 1, 2014)

GordoJones88 said:


> If you run the Neutron 2C in 1xRCR123 size form,
> you almost have to use an IMR 18350.
> 
> My AW IMR 18350 provides Turbo for some time with no problem.



Okay thanks! I have no problem using a 18350. But wait... will the 2C operate on TWO 18350's?


----------



## FlashLion (Oct 1, 2014)

RBWNY said:


> Nice review! I'm waiting for one to arrive. But I can't understand why they don't include a pocket clip!!! It's really strange. I'm hoping perhaps that it might accept an existing one from another light. It obviously won't take the clip that's on the TN12.  Also....I'm not sure that I understand this statement;_ I did a runtime test with Keeppower 16340 only on High mode. High current draw compatible IMR 16340/18350 batteries should be used for Turbo mode._ Does this mean that you're recommending that turbo mode ONLY be used with IMR cells when using only one battery?


The regular ICR 16340 and 18350 are not designed for high drain devices. Still can be used,but as *GordoJones88* noted,they can't deliver the needed power and will not maintain the Turbo mode for long time. The ICR batteries are recommended for maximum 2C discharge,which for a 700mAh battery is 1.4A current. The 2C can draw twice that current.
Using the ICR at higher than recommended discharge rate may lead to their damage.
IMR is a safer chemistry giving much better results in high drain devices.



BanditoPete said:


> Good review on a nice looking light.


Thanks for reading!



RBWNY said:


> Okay thanks! I have no problem using a 18350. But wait... will the 2C operate on TWO 18350's?


The Neutron 2C is compatible with the voltage of 2 batteries,but I can't tighten the head when two Keeppower 16340 are inserted in the flashlight. Unprotected 18350 may fit,but not guaranteed.Someone should test it. 
I currently don't have 18350 batteries,but maybe next week will have some for test.


----------



## RBWNY (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks, "FlashLion". I'll be testing it with these cells when it arrives! I guess however, unprotected IMR cells need to be watched carefully in the 2C, so they don't discharge much below 3.0 volts. Would you agree with that?


----------



## FlashLion (Oct 2, 2014)

RBWNY said:


> Thanks, "FlashLion". I'll be testing it with these cells when it arrives! I guess however, unprotected IMR cells need to be watched carefully in the 2C, so they don't discharge much below 3.0 volts. Would you agree with that?


Agree.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Oct 2, 2014)

RBWNY said:


> I'll be testing it with these cells when it arrives!
> I guess however, unprotected IMR cells need to be watched carefully in the 2C,
> so they don't discharge much below 3.0 volts.
> Would you agree with that?



In addition to this fine review, there is more information in the Selfbuilt Neutron 2C review also.
The light does have over-discharge protection,
it will start flashing every 10 seconds and then shut off.
So it will not kill your IMR unprotected cell.
However, it would indeed be best not to let your brand new cells get quite so low.
I did the test with some old AW IMR 16340 cells,
but Ima not do the same test with my new AW IMR 18350 cells.


----------



## RBWNY (Oct 9, 2014)

Well, I've had the 2C about a week now and it's terrific! The switching is good, as are the separation of outputs. And yes I'm thankful for the over-discharge protection! It's great to have that feature for IMR cells!!! :thumbsup: I even found that the pocket clip from one of my Nitecore's (which I don't use for EDC) fits the 2C very well.


----------



## Tobbe79 (Dec 4, 2014)

I just received my Neutron 2c today. But it seems like its faulty. It only runs on 1xrcr123a Lifepo4 Tenergy 3.0volts. It does not run with 2 of them or with 1x18650 3400mah. Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## FlashLion (Dec 4, 2014)

Tobbe79 said:


> I just received my Neutron 2c today. But it seems like its faulty. It only runs on 1xrcr123a Lifepo4 Tenergy 3.0volts. It does not run with 2 of them or with 1x18650 3400mah. Anyone else had this problem?


:welcome:
Sorry to hear for the problem.
What is the 18650 battery that you use? Protected?
If it is a too long protected battery,may not allow screwing enough the three parts(head-extender-tail).
For example-I can't test it with two Keeppower 16340,because they are too long and I can't tighten the parts.


----------



## Tapis (Dec 5, 2014)

FlashLion said:


> ... I can't test it with two Keeppower 16340, because they are too long and I can't tighten the parts.


Most of the time, Keeppower batteries are too long to fit in small flashlights, especially in higher capacities. For exemple, my KP 18650 3400mAh don't fit into my Zebralight SC62w.


----------



## Tobbe79 (Dec 7, 2014)

[quote name="Tobbe79" post=4555140]I just received my Neutron 2c today. But it seems like its faulty. It only runs on 1xrcr123a Lifepo4 Tenergy 3.0volts. It does not run with 2 of them or with 1x18650 3400mah. Anyone else had this problem?[/QUOTE]<br />
:welcome:<br />
Sorry to hear for the problem.<br />
What is the 18650 battery that you use? Protected?<br />
If it is a too long protected battery,may not allow screwing enough the three parts(head-extender-tail).<br />
For example-I can't test it with two Keeppower 16340,because they are too long and I can't tighten the parts.<br/>

Hi. 

I found out what the problem was. The threaded part on the extensiontube was just a liiiiitttlllee bit shorter than the maintube. I had to tighten it as hard as i could with my bare hands. Now it works perfect! I use Thrunites 3400mah 18650 cells in it. No problems at all. I dont think there is a better edc-light out there. It's awesome. I also have the Thrunite Catapult V2 and The Olight R40 Seeker. But they are bigger....


----------



## incd (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks for the review.

I prefer this over Nitecore EC20, but the biggest minus point is pocket clip.

Is there a pocket clip for this light that i can buy separately?


----------



## FlashLion (Dec 8, 2014)

> Hi.
> I found out what the problem was. The threaded part on the extensiontube was just a liiiiitttlllee bit shorter than the maintube. I had to tighten it as hard as i could with my bare hands. Now it works perfect! I use Thrunites 3400mah 18650 cells in it. No problems at all. I dont think there is a better edc-light out there. It's awesome. I also have the Thrunite Catapult V2 and The Olight R40 Seeker. But they are bigger....


Glad to know you solved the problem. Enjoy the light!



incd said:


> Thanks for the review.
> 
> I prefer this over Nitecore EC20, but the biggest minus point is pocket clip.
> 
> Is there a pocket clip for this light that i can buy separately?


I managed to attach a clip from Klarus RS11. It is a regular clip that comes with many other flashlights.
The Neutron 2C has no deep channel for a pocket clip and the clip doesn't stay quite well,but that might be better than nothing.


----------

